# 15. Sulzbacher Cross Country Spessart Tour 2008



## gerald_ruis (5. Dezember 2007)

*VORABINFOS:*



*E I N L A D U N G *
*15. Cross Country Spessart Tour am 04. Mai 2008*





*Über 300 Starter waren 2007 begeistet!*
Natürlich sind wieder die Schmankerl vom Vorspessart mit dabei: kleine und enge Wurzelpassagen, rasante Downhills, knackige Anstiege und Singel-Trails... laßt euch einfach überraschen! 


*Die Strecke(n):* 
ca. 32 km & 700 Hm (Start 9:00 - 9:15 Uhr) 
ca. 64 km & 1.400 Hm (Start 8:00 - 8:15 Uhr)
Singel Trails, Feld & Wanderwege, Schotter 






*Viele weitere Infos:* 
*Das Event im Mai 2008*


*Achtung:*
Weitere Infos folgen, wenn die Strecken fertig gestellt sind und die Genehmigungen erteilt wurden!!!


----------



## derfati (5. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Gerald!

Da freu' ich mich schon drauf! Wird meine erste Teilnahme. Bisher habe ich ja nur tolle Meinungen über dieses Event gehört/gelesen. Bestimmt kann ich auch noch ein paar weitere Mitfahrer motivieren!

Bis spätestens dahin!

Gruß aus Aschaffenburg
Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harryg. (14. Dezember 2007)

Versuche auf jeden Fall 2008 wieder dabei zu sein...
Harry


----------



## spessarter (27. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, der Termin ist vorgemerkt! 
Ich freue mich schon, danke dass Ihr Jahr für Jahr so was tolles auf die Beine stellt


----------



## BEEF (12. Februar 2008)

ich freu mich auch schon 

jetzt heißts erstmal fit werden


----------



## Sunny002 (14. Februar 2008)

Och meno...und ich schreib am Montag danach noch ne super wichtige Klauser *grummel*

Da wird das wohl wieder nix...


----------



## gerald_ruis (19. Februar 2008)

Sunny002 schrieb:


> Och meno...und ich schreib am Montag danach noch ne super wichtige Klauser *grummel*
> 
> Da wird das wohl wieder nix...


 
Auf unserer Tour 2 Stunden Sauerstoff durch die Lunge blasen, dann klappts auch anschließend mit dem Lernen


----------



## Sunny002 (19. Februar 2008)

Stimmt eigentlich auch....

  

Vllt ne Idee wo ich nen gescheiten neuen Helm her bekomme, der nicht so teuer ist?

lg


----------



## gerald_ruis (19. Februar 2008)

Sunny002 schrieb:


> Stimmt eigentlich auch....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Was ist schon teuer, wenn es um dein (im Ernstfall) Leben geht


----------



## Sunny002 (19. Februar 2008)

Naja, aber als Azubi bei einem Mini-Gehalt ist selbst wenig Geld schon viel!!!


----------



## BEEF (19. Februar 2008)

also ich glaub was besseres wie den Alpina Torro wirst für 50 nicht finden.. also zumindest glaub ich das er so heißt.. hab mir den damals bestellt.. war fast überall testsieger oder Preisleistungssieger.. weiß nicht mehr genau.. haben auch 2 bekannte bestellt.. gibts 2 größen.. einfach mal kopf messen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerald_ruis (7. März 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

*Die Strecke*
Die Genehmigung haben wir vom Landratsamt erhalten, somit stehen die Fakten fest:
*>> pro Runde sind es 32 km mit 800 HÃ¶henmeter! <<* 

NatÃ¼rlich sind wieder die âSchmankerlâ vom Vorspessart mit dabei: kleine und enge Wurzelpassagen, rasante Downhills, knackige Anstiege und Singel-Trails... laÃt euch einfach wieder mal Ã¼berraschen! 


*Hier schon mal das Streckenprofil:*





WÃ¼rde uns freuen, den ein oder anderen von euch bei uns zu sehen 

*Weitere Infos auf unserer Homepage*


----------



## gerald_ruis (21. April 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir sind die Strecke gestern abgefahren ...ganz schön anstrengend aber coool.  Ich hoffe nur, dass es bald aufhört zu regnen und die Wege eine Chance haben, etwas abzutrocknen ... aber wie heißt es so schön:
"*nur die Harten kommen in den Garten*"

*Hier ein paar wenige Eindrücke:*




*Schöner Trail auf gutem Grund*




*Manchmal muss man eben schiiiiiiieben*




*Schöööner Wiesentrail*




*Schnelle Trails immer Abwärts*


*Jetzt ist aber genug ... Strecke soll ja auch ne Überraschung sein *


----------



## spessarter (4. Mai 2008)

... gut wars wieder, tolle Strecke und Kaiserwetter - Danke an Dich und euer Team für das tolle Event


----------



## Wadenbeißerle (4. Mai 2008)

jupp, hat wieder Spass gemacht. Schöne neue Strecke bei guter Verpflegung und bestem Wetter.. wat willste mehr.
Ein paar kleine Wadenbeisser gabs auch aber ich hab den Wadentöter vermisst?!


----------



## gerald_ruis (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo liebe Bikefreunde,

um euch die Möglichkeit zu geben, eure persönlichen Bilder herunter zu laden, habe ich mehrer WEB-Fotoalben gefüttert:


*Hier gehts zum Link:*

Start & Ziel (Bilder von Gerald)
Trail von Kapelle zur Almhütte (Bilder von Gerald)
Verpflegungsstation (Bilder von Julian)
Trail nach Soden (Bilder von Thomas)
Hier gehts zur komplette Übersicht aller Fotoalben.


Hoffe, die Bilder gefallen euch, Kommentare könnt ihr hier gerne abgeben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Bis nächstes Jahr
*Euer MTB 26 Zoll Sulzbach e.V.*


----------



## Wadenbeißerle (12. Mai 2008)

Schöne Bider habt ihr gemacht. Und so viele..   
Wenn ich gewusst hätte ,daß an der Treppe jemand Fotos schießt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkolb (13. Mai 2008)

Hi, gibt es schon einen Termin für 2009 ? Will mir das schon mal in den Kalender eintragen.

Tschau
Martin


----------



## gerald_ruis (13. Mai 2008)

mkolb schrieb:


> Hi, gibt es schon einen Termin für 2009 ? Will mir das schon mal in den Kalender eintragen.
> 
> Tschau
> Martin


 
Höchstwarscheinlich der 3. Mai 2009.
Aber ist noch nicht sicher. Werde es früh genug bekannt geben  

PS: Schön, dass es euch wieder gefallen hat


----------

